# Pa And Np Modifiers



## uncapooh

WE JUST BEGAN BILLING FOR AN OFFICE THAT HAS A NURSE PRACTIONER AND A PHYSICIAN ASSISTANT WHO ALSO SEE PATIENTS, ALONG WITH THE PHYSICIAN WHO RUNS THE PRACTICE.
I WAS TOLD IT WAS *AS*.  BUT ISNT THAT FOR AN ASSISTANT SURGEON?? 
WHAT MODIFIER IS USED WHEN THE NP OR PA SEES THE PATIENT.  THE LEAD DOC IS ALWAYS ON SITE DURING VISITING HOURS.

THANKS
MARIA P SANCHEZ, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

*None*

No modifier is necessary for office visits by the NP or PA.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Physician Assistant as assistant at surgery should be identified with a modifier AS.  HPSA modifiers shall be used on PA claims for HPSA areas (modifiers QB and QU); otherwise...no other modifiers are needed as Lisa pointed out.

Section 110.3

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Also...this link is handy for PA/NP billing.  The first link (in the download section) has a nice Power Point presentation.


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/70_APNPA.asp


----------

